# Whisper V1.5 RTA



## Rob Fisher (22/5/19)

The new V1.5 Whisper arrived today... I'm happy with the airflow this time... more on the RTA once I have had time to play with it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/19)

As always beautiful pictures uncle Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (23/5/19)

A interesting approach to an RTA that has a RDA like build deck that resembles the wasp nano or more like Flave RDA with what looks like AF inserts similar to the Skyfall RDA.

Can understand why they call it the Wisper RTA, with airflow like the Skyfall it has to be very smooth and quite.

How does the juice flow function @Rob Fisher does it have a similar setup to the FEV or Hassar Project X or possiable the juice flow disk like the VWM Integra?


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> A interesting approach to an RTA that has a RDA like build deck that resembles the wasp nano or more like Flave RDA with what looks like AF inserts similar to the Skyfall RDA.
> 
> Can understand why they call it the Wisper RTA, with airflow like the Skyfall it has to be very smooth and quite.
> 
> How does the juice flow function @Rob Fisher does it have a similar setup to the FEV or Hassar Project X or possiable the juice flow disk like the VWM Integra?



@CaliGuy it is very quiet which is good for TV watching with the wife... It is smooth albeit a little tight for my liking but the flavour is on point so I will persevere.

It had a juice flow control and the top of the tank rotates and alters the juice flow... the glass and top fill section rotates a little to open and close.

I wish the larger tank was in stock when I ordered but I wanted to test the flavor and airflow ASAP and these tanks go out of stock really quick so I grabbed what I could when they came into stock!

It's quite a fancy tank and can convert to an RDA with bottom fill pin. I really need to play with it a lot more before making a final call... but now that I have recovered from the long drive back from CT I will play a lot more today!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (23/5/19)

Makes sense now Rob, the shorty tank while looking stout on the Dani which to me is the prefect look can’t be very practical for all day carry but for me the sacrifice of juice vs better flavour on the shorter tank is worth the trade off. Besides who only carries 1 vape setup these days.

I had a closer look at the Ultem disk that sits above the deck, judging by the circular juice holes it would seem logical for the wick to be fluffed upwards to cover those juice holes if the tank is not using juice flow inserts that controller the drip rate like the Flash e-Vapor 4.5/5 (FEV).

Overall the idea of a RTA that converts to a RDA is interesting, couple of HE and Commercial manufactures have pulled this off with mixed results, what you end up with is an upside down RDTA for lack of a better description.

I think this one is going to perplex you like the Hassar Project X, these two atomizers share the same looks and come with the quest of trying to secure the larger capacity tank extensions at the cost of form over function.

Thanks for sharing, it’s always interesting to see the different design approaches that are conceived by modders and manufacturers alike.


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

@CaliGuy you are spot on with the wicking...

I have removed the airflow disks to get more air but it whistles so I need to get the full open disks when they come into stock again!

The more I play with it the more I like it... the flavour is great which is the most important issue for me... I think with the larger tank and full open air disks this could remain in the daily team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/5/19)

The air disks are back in the atty... the whistle was too much for me... the larger tank and wide open air disks will be available in June! Bazinga!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/5/19)

Thanks for all the feedback @Rob Fisher 
Insights like these make a difference for those considering this device

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (24/5/19)

I have FOMO for this tank....

Depends on how far away the big tank is in June

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Christos said:


> I have FOMO for this tank....
> 
> Depends on how far away the big tank is in June



I have FOMO just reading all these chirps
“Big tank” - what is that @Christos ???
You can’t just leave us in suspense like that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> I have FOMO just reading all these chirps
> “Big tank” - what is that @Christos ???
> You can’t just leave us in suspense like that



There is a 5ml tank coming for the Whisper V1.5. I need it because 2ml just doesn't cut it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> There is a 5ml tank coming for the Whisper V1.5. I need it because 2ml just doesn't cut it.



Ah, thanks, thought he was talking about a different tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

I have been using the Whisper V1.5 for a few days now and I must say it's an awesome 22mm RTA... I won't use it that much because of the 2ml juice capacity but the moment the 5ml tank is released I will grab it with both hands... the juice flow control works very well and top fill works well too and no leaking on the refill if you simply close the juice flow control. I would like a little more air and will grab the wide open airflow disk when it's available but the flavour is spot on and that is the most important!

Also, the Whisper is a good looking tank and it will fit some of my older mods that will only accept 22ml tanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

That’s great news @Rob Fisher 

With the bigger tank and wider airflow it may be a proper competitor to the Dvarw 

How does the price compare if I may ask?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> That’s great news @Rob Fisher
> 
> With the bigger tank and wider airflow it may be a proper competitor to the Dvarw
> 
> How does the price compare if I may ask?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 167241



So you have to buy the tank part and the deck separately?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/5/19)

Silver said:


> So you have to buy the tank part and the deck separately?



Yebo because there are various options for the deck and tank like sizes and ultem etc...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

